# Kiss My Brass



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 11, 2005)

Show off your *Brass Collections * in this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon11.gif Here's mine at 6-10-05:


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 11, 2005)

AWTYD,
You got "Brass Ones"! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Niiiiiiice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 11, 2005)

Show off! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif Seems you have a Brass fetish, apart from your Bare Al fetish & goodness knows what others... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## nethiker (Jun 11, 2005)

Brass is just poor man's gold. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Sure got a lot of nice lights there Dad.

Greg


----------



## rscanady (Jun 11, 2005)

3 Brass Cubs! my wife would kill me for spending that much!


----------



## bajaiman (Jun 11, 2005)

No wonder all the stuff you had for sale a few weeks ago...Nice collection Dad! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*rscanady said:*
3 Brass Cubs! my wife would kill me for spending that much! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, ya just gotta know how to do it, my man. I sold a ton of stuff to raise the cash to buy 'em. So how much did it "cost" me? Nada. Not a penny ever left my checking account. Just a little PayPal in, PayPal out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## moeman (Jun 11, 2005)

You are outa control!!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*moeman said:*
You are outa control!!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

And I'll take your lights, too, Chris. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## moeman (Jun 11, 2005)

Sadly, i don't have enough brass to satisfy you...
this is the only one i have:




untill i get my NANO!!!!! muhaahaa


----------



## Trashman (Jun 11, 2005)

You are a VERY bad influence. Shame on you! Do you know how many people you are enabling? You can bet that a large number of people reading this thread are going to be spending money using you as a "sanity reference". Example: "Yeah, I just payed $375 for a USL.....BUT(!!) look at that guy, now he's crazy and out of control." Guys like you make it tough to gauge "normal" flashlight spending. SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME!!!


ENABLER!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad71.gif


----------



## thesurefire (Jun 11, 2005)

Normal? AWTYD is a ture flashaholic not a normal flashaholic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PEU (Jun 11, 2005)

I have one that you don't have...






yet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Pablo
PS: same unit different views


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 11, 2005)

Pablo, I'm gettin' a woody! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 11, 2005)

Maybe you can do Rudi outta this one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif





Larry


----------



## moeman (Jun 11, 2005)

Larry that is Just BEAUTIFUL!!! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh yea ... the drool pic of the year 2004 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... saved on every CPFers hard drive on a special place ... 
bernie


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 12, 2005)

Larry: That's just awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, Larry, that really is unfair to throw that most-drooled photo out there and yet not go back in to production to recreate them for us, the lusting masses. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
Yeah, Larry, that really is unfair to throw that most-drooled photo out there and yet not go back in to production to recreate them for us, the lusting masses. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is the best I can do for lust factor:


----------



## diggdug13 (Jun 12, 2005)

purrdddy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey dad ... got a heavy fetish, hm? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Really nice pics! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernie


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 12, 2005)

To make you all feel better ... I'll add the little brass I can muster:















bernie


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
Hey dad ... got a heavy fetish, hm? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Really nice pics! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
bernie 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Only with lights, Bernie, only with lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Hey, those are some sweet ones. The only one I don't recognize is the first photo. What the heck is that?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Dad


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 12, 2005)

It is a handmade little fellow that has a RGB LED inside and is direct driven by really small button cells.
It was made by an artist for the sole purpose of spinning it on a flat surface with stunning effects due to the holes in the body with light shining through:











bernie


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow. That's cool. VERY cool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Bernie,

You ever try spinning the top light in my pic like that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (I do it with mine at work on a glass-topped conference table when a meeting gets too boring. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif ) That's a nice collection, awtyd! Charlie gave me a bare Al LC, and it's almost light enough to carry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 14, 2005)

Larry ... nope, it won't make colored circles /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif !
And it might end up scratching out table, and then my girl would unfortunately have no other choice than killing me ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif
bernie


----------



## fluorescent (Jun 14, 2005)

few more...


----------



## Mags (Jun 14, 2005)

Holy crap!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif Nice fireflies!


----------



## Sparky's Magic (May 14, 2011)

Nice patina,from being handled not brassoed - These are real Vampires; no more throwing away CR123's, the McKinley, Ultra, Snow, 7 LED. Peak 

 

chews them right down. When the cell gets to providing moonlight, then you replace it.


----------



## harton (May 15, 2011)

its very nice...


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 11, 2011)

Peak Night Patrol 2XRCR123 and Momentary Switch​


----------



## bf1 (Jun 12, 2011)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Show off your *Brass Collections * in this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon11.gif Here's mine at 6-10-05:


 
The Brass Man has arrived in the house! WOW!!!!


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## jialx (Aug 25, 2011)

Really!! I like


----------

